# Dish Network Upgrade Issue



## golfgod04 (Jun 15, 2011)

Right now I am having a problem with Dish Network. I upgraded to their HD receivers and service. I ordered the HD service from Dish Network Rep over the phone. They sent out a local installer to install a new dish and receivers. When the installers came, they said I can return my old boxes to Dish Network and receive a $10 credit for each box. I own my dish and receivers. I called the Dish Network help line and they said they would send me the return boxes with labels on it to send it to them. I was told it would take up to 60 days to receive the credit. I was told this by both the Dish Network Rep over the phone as well as from the local installer. However, after 60 days, I have not received the credit. Now when I talk to customer support, they say they have never had that deal and don't owe me anything! What can I do about this? If I wasn't getting a credit, I would've just kept the boxes. This is like they stole the boxes from me! Anyone have any idea of what I can do?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should ask before that unwise move ...

It would be more profitable to sell those on eBay or CraigsList site.

You have last resort - send an email to [email protected] and describe all your steps with dates/time.


----------



## golfgod04 (Jun 15, 2011)

ask what? I knew from the Dish Network SalesRep and the installer that I would be given a credit. I never would have sent them the boxes if it wasnt for the credit.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I think he meant ask about what to do with them before sending them in for just $10.

But that is water under the bridge...... Do you have proof that you owned them, paperwork that you bought them and serial numbers? If so, send that to Dish and explain if they are not going to live up to their promise of $10 each, to send them back because you own them.

A second possibility, get a message to a Dish CSR here, and see if they can perhaps credit you for them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

golfgod04 said:


> ask what? I knew from the Dish Network SalesRep and the installer that I would be given a credit. I never would have sent them the boxes if it wasnt for the credit.


Ask an advise here - what to do ? Send or sell ?

Now you got a taste of an experience to follow their promises.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's keep the discussion civil, please. No personal attacks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you sent them back via Dish labels, you should have a tracking number from those labels... If you sent via some other method of your own choice, hopefully you have a tracking number.

That would be about the only way to prove you sent them back and that they received them.

Next is proving they were owned and not leased... sometimes Dish "forgets" owned receivers in their computer for some reason.

Last is proving that they offered you $10 credit for returning them. IF the CSR is saying they had no such offer... that might be the hardest thing to prove unless you had it in writing OR the installer is someone you can contact and he will support you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

golfgod04 said:


> Right now I am having a problem with Dish Network. I upgraded to their HD receivers and service. I ordered the HD service from Dish Network Rep over the phone. They sent out a local installer to install a new dish and receivers. When the installers came, they said I can return my old boxes to Dish Network and receive a $10 credit for each box. I own my dish and receivers. I called the Dish Network help line and they said they would send me the return boxes with labels on it to send it to them. I was told it would take up to 60 days to receive the credit. I was told this by both the Dish Network Rep over the phone as well as from the local installer. However, after 60 days, I have not received the credit. Now when I talk to customer support, they say they have never had that deal and don't owe me anything! What can I do about this? If I wasn't getting a credit, I would've just kept the boxes. This is like they stole the boxes from me! Anyone have any idea of what I can do?


I would like to assist you if at all possible. We did run a program about a year and a half ago that would credit purchased receivers returned $10.00 each. If you would like me to look into this for you, please just PM me your account information and I will see what I can do. Thank you!


----------



## veterantech (Aug 31, 2010)

Just a word of friendly advise:

When the CSR answers, politely ask them for their operator ID. 
Once you have the ID write it down and note the time right next to it, and then keep that info with your records.

This does two things:

It lets the CSR know that you are aware the conversation is being recorded.
It provides you a record in the event something like this happens. You can then call back and have the recordings pulled for that timestamp to prove that is what you were promised.

I also advise all of my customers that are sending receivers back to get a receipt from the shipping company and put it with their records. Getting a written receipt makes it the shipping company's responsibility should a receiver get lost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

veterantech said:


> Just a word of friendly advise:
> When the CSR answers, politely ask them for their operator ID.
> Once you have the ID write it down and note the time right next to it, and then keep that info with your records.
> This does two things:
> ...


Just to clarify a few points:

DISH Network only records a small percentage of call for quality assurance purposes and they can NOT be accessed as a record of occurred between a customer and a CSR!

When returning equipment, all shipping labels from DISH Network have a tracking# on them and all you need to do is keep a record of the tracking# and that will be sufficient for tracking any package.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

veterantech said:


> Just a word of friendly advise_[sic]_:
> When the CSR answers, politely ask them for their operator ID.


The times I've called, the operator always gives their ID without me requesting it.


----------

